# UK money



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i keep looking at all the sites that all you nice people put up with important things to buy for my ginger, how ever y.ll come from the UK.i in turn am from US, what i would like is for some one to try to put a table of US and UK money,so i could see how much it cost before i order any thing...i would really love it ..thank you a,ll for all your help,,,,,,,,,,,SL

PS or do we have any places like that in the US...


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi sugar lump. At the moment there's 1.56 US$ to £1.00. 
£10.00 is $15.60 
£15.00 is $23.40
I usually find it is more expensive in the UK so if you see a product that you like I would google it for USA stockists. It tends to be whatever you pay in Dollars we pay in Pounds so things are about a third dearer here. Whenever we go to USA we go with very empty cases and come back with very full ones


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you so much pepster. i see a lot that i like for ginger, and the people here keep giving me new ideas every day ,,it is wonderful ,thanks again SL


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

There are apps that convert currency for different countries. I have a few for my iPhone.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm sorry Kim .i am an old timer and i don't have an iPhone.i have enough trouble just operating my cellphone haaaaa Haaaa


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

google has a good money converter. Just type "sterling into dollars" into the google search and the first one that comes up is good. Right there you can put how many pounds and it will give you the dollar equivalent.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

My daughter lives in Florida and always says that because of the different wage structures in the States (or Florida anyway), she always considers a dollar there and a pound here in UK buy pretty much the same. Straight conversions don't really tell the full story.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I buy several things from the UK regularly, so I have a currency converter in my browser. I find that at least for some things (ladies under garments, bedding) that I have shipped from the UK are better quality and lower price than what I can get here. Also the shipping--when by royal mail--is cheaper than having something shipped from FL to NY, for example. I usually get what I order in a week, so not any longer transit time.

I think for most things, it's less expensive here, but if you shop around, some things are better value from the UK, and of course there are things you can't get here (Jelly Babies!!!!!--actually I can get them here, but at twice the price. I stock up when I go over!).


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

> I think for most things, it's less expensive here, but if you shop around, some things are better value from the UK, and of course there are things you can't get here (Jelly Babies!!!!!--actually I can get them here, but at twice the price. I stock up when I go over!).


 I have a list of candies and such my inlaws bring when they visit. Though they have a list of things I pack for them when they come here (haven't been over there in four years due to immigration).


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, Lynne, I am coming to Daytona Beach for Thanksgiving. Bringing Quality Street chocs for the staff at my daughter's workplace. They all love them. Hersheys just doesn't do it for them apparently But how I love the towels and bed linen from your side of the water! Always come back with a case load of them. And, of course, a visit to the pet stores for whatever I can find for Teddy (What really tickles me is the doggy buggies - so many designs for the pampered pooches. I don't think I could stand the derision if I used one here though - I would be a laughing stock, unfortunately) I love how tolerant people are of little idionsyncrasies there.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My husband got my mom addicted to Quality Streets (he used them and his good charms to butter my mom up). I got my mother inlaw addicted to Reese's. I love Hobnobs. All my inlaws love Oreo cookies.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much.i went on google and got a money converter,and put it in my favorites file,so now i can just put in the price and out comes the how much in dollars ,you guys are great thank you


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugarlump . . . I live in Georgia and have ordered some things from a site called G.W.Little.com . . it targets smaller dogs and I bought 2 harnesses from them that are absolutely great! And 2 car seats (brand name Lookout seat) that sit up really high and poo can see out the window and be harnessed in at the same time, they are pricey, but great. I dare you to look and not buy! lol


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Nanci said:


> Sugarlump . . . I live in Georgia and have ordered some things from a site called G.W.Little.com . . it targets smaller dogs and I bought 2 harnesses from them that are absolutely great! And 2 car seats (brand name Lookout seat) that sit up really high and poo can see out the window and be harnessed in at the same time, they are pricey, but great. I dare you to look and not buy! lol


Wow - just been on to the website - love their doggy stuff. I am coming over to Florida to visit my daughter in a few weeks. I have the feelinng that I might be putting in an order . Thanks for that!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i'm sorry Kim .i am an old timer and i don't have an iPhone.i have enough trouble just operating my cellphone haaaaa Haaaa


LOL my mom just upgrade to a iPhone4. She said she would never need one.. But now she plays games on it.   But she doesn't really know how to use it. 

Well as long as you got it work out on the currency. I have had to figure that out once or twice, I have bought stuff across the pond. I don't even try to figure math in my head.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am in Florida this very moment at Halloween time and I am just loving all the dogs walking around in their halloween collars! I have seen so many costumes for Dexter and Bonnie and I am sorely tempted to buy them one! 
On the subject of Christmas shopping I have already filled up my empty suitcase with presents to take home! Can't believe the bargain here, I love the Yankee candles they are half price here!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tess so jealous....it's not that long since you were there xx


----------

